# They went too far this time...



## Makalakumu (Oct 21, 2004)

I woke up this morning at the usual time, 4:30, for my workout.  I put on my dobak and realize that it was wet.  A few sniffs indicate the distinct odor of cat pee.  

Damn them!  I strip off my dobak and go to my bag.  Everything is wet and stinky.  

At this moment they both decide to show their faces.  They come down the steps into my little dojang and stare accusingly at me.  

"You went to far this time!  I would have cleaned the catbox this afternoon!"

"Meow!" they reply in unison.

Flinging all of my stuff into the laundry basket, I head downstairs.  There litter box is a mess.  I sigh and get to work.  My workout this morning included cat pee cha gi and cat poop kun kyuk.  

Serves me right.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## D_Brady (Oct 21, 2004)

I understand what you went through It is worse when they out number you.


----------



## pakua (Oct 21, 2004)

I got home the other day and my wife had been sitting at the dining room table working on some school papers all afternoon. (She chairs the local school governing body.)

She said there was a horrible smell which had given her a headache. She thought the dog had peed in there. Anyway, she left for the meeting at the school, leaving me to track down the smell.

I went around the room sniffing and soon found the problem.... Well it wasn't dog pee. The cat/s had brought in a dead rat and hidden it. Yuck.

Why can't they either eat these things or at least leave 'em outside? :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2004)

I sympathise with your plight.
My home is currently occupied by 3 of the fuzzy vermin.

I had my revenge though.
Yesterday was bath day. 
Thank the gawds for my heavyweight gi.  It works like armour against their claws.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll tell you that last month I was cleaning the litter box out (which seems to always be me  ) and while I was changing the bags out which takes like 3 minutes    one of them took a **** on my ******* bed :jedi1: . Can you believe this!! Whichever one it was is damn lucky I didn't see it. If I had it would have been over for the cat. The last one I had that decided to urinate wherever it felt like found itself outside and I haven't seen it since. I'd tell more about the story but there's probably way too many cat lovers here to incrimidate myself.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 21, 2004)

Cost of a new training uniform: $65
Cost of new training shoes: $16.19 (internet special)
Cost of dog food per month for 4 medium/large dogs: $175

The relief of 0 cats destroying my gear for spite & general evil intent: priceless...


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 21, 2004)

The worst was when I put on my dobak and realized that it had been doused in cat pee.  I was half asleep and then wide awake!


----------



## sasquatchnaruto (Oct 21, 2004)

if it make syou feel better my dog pee'd on my laptop and now it dun work anymore


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow, Kyo Sa Nim.  I really, really, really love my cat.  But... peeing on my dobak? and in my bag?????  :angry:  That would be one cat in question of a home, that would.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 25, 2004)

My dog decided to bleed all over my Gi yesterday, the dogs play got a bit to much and one of them got bit, my Gi must have looked like the perfect towel!


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 25, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> My dog decided to bleed all over my Gi yesterday, the dogs play got a bit to much and one of them got bit, my Gi must have looked like the perfect towel!



At least you can play that one off as a training thing.  Cat Pee?  No way.  Its got to be some of the stinkiest stuff known to man.  Ah well, anything to distract my opponents...


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 25, 2004)

my cats are great they never find my stuff when its time to change the litter box usely my bros or my moms


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 26, 2004)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> my cats are great they never find my stuff when its time to change the litter box usely my bros or my moms



Well then, I guess that tells you who they blame...

I just thought of this!  Perhaps a cat pee smelling gi will make my students REALLY want to get out of my guard.  

Excellent.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

When my cat is unhappy about her litter box not being clean, she pees on the floor of my husband's bathroom right in front of the toilet.  Interesting, because all he ever does is play with her occasionally and threaten to tattoo her with his tires.

 So we keep that bathroom door closed.  She then peed on the blue chairs in our living room where the children sit.

 Interesting - she hasn't targeted me on that issue.


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 26, 2004)

my cats are my babies thats why they dont "get" me cus im the one who cuddles and stuff with them ...now this summer when i go back home seeing as i would have been gone for like 9 months i might have to consider locking my stuff outta the cats way


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 26, 2004)

UGH!  Cat pee is NASTY! 

Upnorth - that would have triggered a very sleepy rage in me - I probably would have chased them around the house saying, "DO YOU SEE WHAT YOU DID?!?!" before cleaning the box out.

But maybe that's why I have a dog.  Dogs care if they piss you off (ha ha).


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 26, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> UGH!  Cat pee is NASTY!
> 
> Upnorth - that would have triggered a very sleepy rage in me - I probably would have chased them around the house saying, "DO YOU SEE WHAT YOU DID?!?!" before cleaning the box out.
> 
> But maybe that's why I have a dog.  Dogs care if they piss you off (ha ha).



Dogs aren't so much better.  My dog coco lives with my parents and my other brothers who still live at home (I'm the oldest).  Anyway, I was her primary care giver and when I went on vacation she took a great big dump in my shoes!

"Bark" translated, "I just wanted to let you know I missed you..."

My thinking, "Cats have got to be better then that!"  

Wrong again.

And, the box really was a mess and the more I think about it, the more I think that extreme measures such as this were called for.  The message, peeing in my MA gear is a sure way to get my lazy butt moving...

upnorthkyosa :idunno:


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 26, 2004)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> And, the box really was a mess and the more I think about it, the more I think that extreme measures such as this were called for. The message, peeing in my MA gear is a sure way to get my lazy butt moving...


No, no, no, upnorth!  You sound like you are blaming yourself for this!  It is time to RISE UP against this form of psychological warfare perpetrated by the feline community.  They have successfully turned you against your own, and yourself, likely subliminally while you were sleeping.

Did you know my wife's cats have tried to kill me while I slept?  They feign ignorance, but I have seen through their manipulative ways.

Be strong, upnorth.  The time for the rebellion is near. :mp5:


----------



## raedyn (Oct 26, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> psychological warfare perpetrated by the feline community. They have successfully turned you against your own, and yourself, likely subliminally while you were sleeping.


wow, you sure give cats a lot of credit.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 26, 2004)

raedyn said:
			
		

> wow, you sure give cats a lot of credit.


Do I really?


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 26, 2004)

I smell my gi before I put it on now...oh the trauma!  PTSS!

It's almost worth it to take the blue pill, but I can never go back now.  Flatlander, you were right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

The Feline will conquer and shred all anti-feline leanings!!!  Feline will collect, segregate and squash all resistance to the new regime!!

 :CTF:


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Oct 26, 2004)

Dogs shall rule the world!  Cats will be controlled!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

*BANZAAAIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Oct 26, 2004)

Iai!!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

Supreme Feline sinks claws deep into Canine jugular and rips away while biting out the eyes - YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Oct 26, 2004)

Johnny Ringo grasps cat by the head and have's a nice luncheon!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

Feline wrenches up hind quarters and cuts loose in gaping hole in John's neck.


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Oct 26, 2004)

His name is Johnny Ringo!  He really loves cats!


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Oct 26, 2004)

Shesulsa:  I once had a cat named Mister P.  All my dogs revered him!  He was the only cat that they would not kill!  Bless his heart, and bless his passing!  He was my brother!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

right on - sorry, I guess I misunderstood...I thought your dog and my cat were doing battle.

 *down kitty*


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Oct 26, 2004)

If they ever met they would do battle.  Mister P is the only cat that they loved.  That's just because he was their elder.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

oooooo K.


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Oct 26, 2004)

Someday I will have another cat.


----------

